# all my babys



## wesley (Jul 15, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

thats excellent how it turn out?


----------



## wesley (Jul 20, 2008)

just some updates


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 20, 2008)

nice, i wanna smoke them all.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

What's the strain? They look to be heavy yielders.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

You got some award winning pictures. Nice green thumber. lol


----------



## wesley (Jul 21, 2008)

1 hawiian an the rest is purple haze


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawi pink smoke is so tasty bro just baught a oz 4 350


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

I just finished up with some Hawaiian a friend brought back from her cruise. Totally blew my mind, best smoke I ever had.


----------



## wesley (Jul 21, 2008)

ya the buds on the haiian look great rerady in a week and a half or so to i cant wait and 350 a oz wow it is price in the states eh


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't mind paying 300 for mine. I mean she did take the risk of getting it back here and was doing it more as favor to us. The buds were like an aqua blue color, completely covered in trichs, and left you feeling strange the next day. Yeah the states suck as far as nugs go. You see a lot of people charging way to much for mediocre weed at best.


----------



## wesley (Jul 21, 2008)

canada is the place to be for green ya my hawiian is also coverd in trichs


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

wesley said:
			
		

> ya the buds on the haiian look great rerady in a week and a half or so to i cant wait and 350 a oz wow it is price in the states eh


 

At least it was legal baught. lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

I just wish the rest of the nation would catch up with Cali.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I just wish the rest of the nation would catch up with Cali.


 

I payed the leos pay check. lol Taxes.  


It needs to be legal a cross the USA.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 21, 2008)

Very Nice Wesley! Impressive 
Keep it up!


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 27, 2008)

SUPER GNARLY !!!!! thats what i'm looking for in my room


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

gorgeous plants man, wish i could smoke some of that


----------

